# windows xp on touchpad



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

for those of you who want to run xp http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1459153


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tested this on your touchpad junoty? If so any feedback?


----------



## wskwntei (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm trying, it took me one day to install windows XP, not done yet, will post later if it works.


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

yup got it up and running. Mouse is a little misaligned though


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't seem to get this to work right with win XP. I followed all the steps, and when I run Bosch, it gets to where it should start to boot the image, then the app just closes. I made both an XP IMG and ISO from my own CD. Could it not be compatible with ics?

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope running ICS and it works for me  I used all the files there and an xp image that is 191 mb


----------



## jman123 (Oct 13, 2011)

I got XP running but Im unable to do mouse clicks???


----------



## touchpadwill (Feb 1, 2012)

not the same but-

https://secure.logmein.com/welcome/android/

if you have a fast enough wifi connection.
found it pretty good with touch control as mouse. and access to files remotely.


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

@jman123 for mouse clicks use the volume keys.. Is your mouse aligned properly ie where you click does the mouse go right away or do you have to slowly move it there by clicking around the area u want?


----------



## pezman726 (Jan 23, 2012)

junoty said:


> Nope running ICS and it works for me  I used all the files there and an xp image that is 191 mb


Did you use an iso or an img?


----------



## junoty (Oct 20, 2011)

pezman726 said:


> Did you use an iso or an img?


IMG


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

OK ok, I got it working! I had to use a downloaded version....


----------



## pezman726 (Jan 23, 2012)

grr! Just converted my .vhd to a .img and realised that i can't copy a file larger than 4gb to a fat32 filesystem! need to recreate image!!


----------

